# Out of Office reply not working



## dmurfitt (Nov 27, 2002)

Hi,

We are having trouble with our Out Of Office reply not working. If you set the assistant to "out of the office", and set a message, it won't reply internally or externally. This is a new server, running SBS 2003. Is there a setting that needs to be enabled on Exchange?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Maybe you'll get better response in Business Applications. Want me to move your post?


----------



## dmurfitt (Nov 27, 2002)

Yes please


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

I do not know Exchange or SBS, but I do know that you need to install Outlook as Corporate workgroup in order for OOA to work with Exchange. you probably have the right install, but thought I'd include that.

Here's some links to help you check certain settings . . .

XADM: Out Of Office Message Is Not Sent After You Enable the Out Of Office Assistant
XCON: How to Enable Out-of-Office Replies to the Internet
XCCC: OWA May Disable External Out of Office Rules
XCLN: Out of Office Rule Does Not Work If Prohibit Send Option Is Turned On
XADM: Out-of-Office Message Is Not Sent When All Exchange 2000 Client Access Licenses Are Used

Good Luck!!


----------

